# Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)



## BigSmoke24 (11. September 2012)

*Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Guten Abend, liebe Notebook-Community 

Ich habe mir weder einen PC noch ein Notebook gekauft, doch das warten hat sich gelohnt, neben einem Gaming-PC kann Ich mir für 400-500€ ein Notebook kaufen.

Ich würde damit gerne folgende Spiele spielen:

GTA IV auf niedrig, Auflösung:640x480
BF:BC 2 auf niedrig-mittel, Auflösung 640x480
BF:3 auf niedrig, Auflösung 640x480
CS 1.6
CS:S auf hoch
CS:GO auf hoch
CoD MW2/MW3, niedrig geht auch^^

Kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## acer86 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Also für 400-500€ kannst du höchsten auf EXTREM niedrig mit 320X240 zocken 

nee jetzt mal Spaß beiseite, du meist das doch jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder mit den Auflösungen usw. 
Aber wen ich deine Sig schon sehe meist du das wahrscheinlich wirklich ernst (AMD Geforce 6150 512mb VRAM) 

in der Preisklasse bekommst du natürlich nicht gerade schnelle Gaming Notebooks aber es sollte schon reichen auch aktuelle spiele zu spielen, 
z.b.:
Acer Aspire 5750G-32354G32Mnkk 39,6 cm Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Toshiba Satellite L750D-1DK bei notebooksbilliger.de

Für das Geld würdest du natürlich ein wesentlich besseren PC bekommen der auch für spielen besser geeignet ist.

Wen es unbedingt ein spiele Fähiges Notebook sein muss dan kan ich dir auch empfehlen such dir bei E..ay ein z.b. 1-2jahre altes Gaming Notebook da bekommst du viel Hardware fürs Geld, ist aber halt nicht neu.


----------



## Nostrex (11. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Kann dir falls du es billig kriegst ein packard Bell TK 81 empfehlen.
Sollte für dich eigendlich reichen. (wird aber Eng)
Bei mir läufts außreichend.
GTA IV auch mit 1366X768 mit 30-35 Frames auf Niedrig.
CSS ca. 130 Frames.
CS:go noch nicht getestet (kein ACC zur verfügung)
COD Rennt auch, ganz gut (6650M mit 100Mhz OC  )
Nur bei BF3 Schaut das teil ganz schön in die Röhre

Und so nebenbei falls es dir was sagt :
APB Reloadet rennt auf Niedrig mit 1366X768 mit 45-50 Frames
Dayz sind ca 45 allerdings auf Niedrig.
Mafia 2 Niedrig mit 1366x768 ca 25-35 Frames (war nurn test ^^)
Alles Ältere, wie z.B Sacred, Diablo 2, Lone Survior kann man Problemlos spielen.
Sogar Mass Effect 3 Geht einigermaßen 35-60 Frames
Zum kleinen Zocken unterwegs taugt das lappy 
Und wenn deine Hardware aus der Signatur wirklich stimmt, dann währe das für dich ein "quantensprung" 
MfG


EDIT: Allerdings achte darrauf, dass sie dich NICHT Bescheißen was Prozessor und Grafikkarte angeht.
So Sollte es aussehen :
AMD Phenom II x4 970 / 960
ATI radeon HD 6650M
8GB DDR3


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

@ acer86

Ja, das alles ist ernst gemeint^^ Ich hab mich 7 Jahre mit der Hardware rumgekämpft bzw. mache es noch, bekomme im Oktober aber einen richtigen Gamer-PC 
Das Notebook ist halt um Spiele die Ich mag z.b. GTA IV bei meinem besten Kumpel zu zocken, warum Ich so eine Frage stelle, die für dich oder auch für viele andere vielleicht viel zu übertrieben erscheint ist, weil jemand mit dem Ich mal befreundet war, mir sein Notebook gezeigt hat, das war glaub vor n paar Monaten, hat auch so 400-500€ gekostet und bei Ihm ist GTA IV mit mittleren Einstellungen und 1024x768 gelaufen.

Die Hardware war irgendsowas:

Irgendein AMD-Prozzi (4x 1.5 GHz)
Intel HD Graphics 3000
6GB RAM

@ Nostrex

Danke! 

Ich werd mal danach suchen, am sichersten wäre Ich natürlich, wenn du mir den richtigen Link schicken würdest^^

Aber wenn das alles stimmt, was über die Spiele und FPS da steht, dann werd Ich mich in das Teil verlieben ;D

Also, wie gesagt Ich such mal danach, wenn Ich was hab, poste ich mal nen Link.



€: Ich find die von dir besagte Version nicht, kannst du mir einen Link schicken? :/


----------



## Nostrex (12. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Leider finde ich den TK81 auch in der Besagten Kombi nichtmehr..
Naja egal, das Acer ist auch nicht schlecht.
Bin von Acer zwar nicht überzeugt, aber preis - Leistung stimmt,
Da ist das Acer von acer86, sollte das richtige für dich sein, das einzige was mit sorgen macht, ist die Grafikkarte.
Die soll garnicht toll sein.
Falls du noch 100 Euro draufpacken kannst solltest du sowas nehmen.
Um einiges mehr leistung, als der für 500
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-5755G-524...1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1347460854&sr=8-2-fkmr0

Ansonsten giebts glaub ich nicht viele Möglichkeiten.
Und GTA IV flüssig auf ner Intel HD 3000, niemals


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Also Ich weiß ja nicht, dann hat der wohl gelabert, aber als er gezockt hat, war Ich dabei, dann ist wohl die Graka anders gewesen, aber sein Lappi hat glaub Juni-Juli war das (dieses Jahr) ca. 500€ gekostet und GTA IV lief auf Mittel.

600€ sprengen leider mein Budget, könntest du mir bitte, bitte etwas bis 500€ vorschlagen?


----------



## fadade (12. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Acer Aspire 5755G-5245G32Mrks rot (NX.RV5EG.001) - PC Games Hardware Online (also nicht unbedingt das Gerät (weil das gerade in rot ist  ), aber die Hardware)
Mit nem i5 + GT540M/GT630M kann man BF3 locker auf mittelniedrig @ 1366x768 spielen! GTA4 sollte dann mit ähnlichen Einstellungen selbstverständlich auch möglich sein; ggf. mit reduzierter Sichtweite, je nach CPU-Auslastung.

Falls etwas Luft nach oben ist: Fujitsu Lifebook AH532, Core i5-3210M, 6GB RAM, 750GB (AH532M25B2DE) - PC Games Hardware Online (etwas bessere CPU, dafür schlechtere Grafikkarte, aber bessere Verarbeitungsqualität -> hält ggf. auch länger)


----------



## Nostrex (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Bei Acer giebt es meist nur 2 Kleine Problemstellen.
1. Bei Einigen Geräten ist die Temperatur ein Problem, deswegen sollte man von Anfang an bedenken, das teil nicht unbedingt extrem einstauben zu lassen.
2. Die Displayschaniere ... Ja, das Problem giebt es bei Acer wohl schon gut 8 Jahre.
Sie kriegen es einfach nicht hin die Displayschaniere vernünftig herszustellen.
Irgendwann (3-4 Jahre) Sind diese bei starker beanspruchung einfach "fest"
Und lassen sich nichtmehr aufmachen, wenn man es doch macht, bricht meist die Halterung, und es wird richtig teuer..
von daher sollte man das immer bedenken, dass dies leicht passieren kann, wenn man das Laptop täglich öfter auf und zu Klappt.
Letzter kanidat war wieder ein Acer Aspire 5750G 

Was das Fujitsu angeht, kann ich nichts sagen.
Lies am besten mal den test von Notebookchech, dann kennst du die stärken und schwächen der Geräte 
MfG


----------



## KastenBier (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> AMD GeForce 6150 512mb VRAM, 480mb RAM



"_*AMD Geforce 6150 512mb VRAM, 480mb RAM*_" Ich spack ab 

Nein wirklich, es gibt keine AMD Geforce. Nvidia entwickelt die Geforce Grafikkarten und AMD/ATi entwickeln/entwickelten die "Radeon HD's" und früher die "ATi Radeons."

Die GT 630M/540M reißt leider garnichts. Diese Erfahrung habe ich am eigenen Leib machen müssen. Mittlerweile ist der mobile Rechenknecht auch wieder verkauft. Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich das Geld sparen und am ende des Jahres in deinen Gaming PC stecken. Mit einem Laptop zocken, macht nämlich keinen Spaß. Vorallem in dieser Preisklasse. Dazu kommt noch der relativ schnelle Wertverlust.


----------



## fadade (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

@Bierkasten: GT540M/GT630M reißen *fast *gar nichts. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du dir erhofft hast, aber ich habe damit die Singleplayer-Kampagne von BF3 im Urlaub 2x richtig ordentlich durchgespielt 
Ich würde mich freuen wenn du uns für die Preisregion etwas leistungsstärkeres vorschlagen kannst! Außerdem werden die vom TE gestellten Anforderungen damit so oder so *locker *übertroffen! (Er machts richtig, erhofft sich wenig und würde dann letztendlich viieeell mehr Leistung als gewünscht bekommen)

@Nostrex: Temperaturprobleme bei ACERs sind tatsächlich vorhanden; und wenn man überwiegend damit spielen möchte sind die natürlich auch wichtiger; deswegen meinte ich ja nur exemplarisch die Hardwarekonfiguration. Ist so ziemlich das beste was man für das Geld bekommen kann. Das Fujitsu ist temperaturmäßig sehr viel besser aufgestellt (siehe Test) nur die GPU ist eben ne Ecke langsamer, wobei auch das die Anforderungen noch erfüllen wird. Allerdings gibt es auch ein Modell mit einer GT640M, welches etwas teurer ist, aber dafür alles mögliche locker wegsteckt 
Zu den Displayscharnieren kann ich nix sagen; hatte das Problem (auch bei ACERs) noch nie ... vielleicht eine Folge der Umgangsweise am Gerät? ^^


----------



## KastenBier (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*



fadade schrieb:


> @Bierkasten: GT540M/GT630M reißen *fast *gar nichts. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du dir erhofft hast, aber ich habe damit die Singleplayer-Kampagne von BF3 im Urlaub 2x richtig ordentlich durchgespielt



Ordentlich ist ja auch immer Ansichtssache. Für mich bedeutet ordentlich 60 FPS bei maximaler Auflösung. Das wird eine GT540/630 vielleicht mit biegen und brechen schaffen. Aber nur mit auf unter Konsolenniveau reduzierten Details.



fadade schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn du uns für die Preisregion etwas leistungsstärkeres vorschlagen kannst! Außerdem werden die vom TE gestellten Anforderungen damit so oder so *locker *übertroffen! (Er machts richtig, erhofft sich wenig und würde dann letztendlich viieeell mehr Leistung als gewünscht bekommen)



Ich kann in dieser Preisregion nichts leistungsstärkeres vorschlagen. Daher rate ich dem TE ja auch, das Geld zu sparen. Logisch oder?  Denn er hat wesentlich mehr davon, sein Geld am Ende des Jahres noch in einen Tower PC zu stecken. 

Wenn es um die reine Mobilität geht um mal ein paar Schriften festzuhalten, wird auch kein "Gaming-Laptop" für 500€ gebraucht. Da tuts dann auch ein Gebrauchter von Ebay.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Irgendwie wird das alles hier falsch verstanden^^

@KastenBier warum rätst du mir dazu, das Geld später in einen Tower zu stecken, wenn Ich bereits gesagt habe, dass Ich bereits eine Zusammenstellung für einen Gaming-PC habe und die auch bestellen werde, der Lappi soll nur für schwache Spiele dienen die Ich zwischendurch mal unterwegs oder öfters mal bei nem Kumpel zocken will und glaub mir, die Leistung die hier  vorgeschlagen wird, wird mich wahrscheinlich vom Stuhl hauen, weil Ich so einen Dino hier grad nutze, Ich weiß nicht wie das beim PC aussehen wird 


@fadade & Nostrex

Danke für eure tollen Vorschläge und den Aufbau^^

Wie sollte Ich mich nun entscheiden oder was sollte Ich evtl. anders machen?
Bin etwas durcheinander^^


----------



## fadade (13. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming-Laptop 400€ bis 500€ (GTA IV auf niedrig, 640x480)*

Ich halte erstmal an meinen Vorschlägen von Seite 1 fest: Mit dem Fujitsu AH532 wirst du weniger (Qualitäts-)Probleme haben, aber bietet es weniger Grafikleistung, die dennoch die genannten Spiele auf niedrigen Details in 1280x720 o.ä. darstellen kann. Etwas sicherer kann man da bei dem genannten ACER sein; auch wenn das Gerät unter Last vielleicht etwas wärmer wird 

Falls akzeptabel, kannst du natürlich auch für ~350€ ein gutes Office-Gerät erwerben, ein paar Monate produktiv sein und dann gegen Ende des Jahres - oder wie du meintest - mit dem Zocken durchstarten und hast auch etwas mehr Kohle locker


----------

